# Nutrex Vitargo CGL



## sees31312 (Jun 14, 2005)

Any body know anything about this creatine by nutrex. which is better this or the creatine ester.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 14, 2005)

sees31312 said:
			
		

> Any body know anything about this creatine by nutrex. which is better this or the creatine ester.



Pin posted something about quite a few of the creatine esters being bunk (verified in a lab.)  I personally like the Nutrex supplements, but have never tried their creatine (I like the Vitrix and Lipo 6).  Actually I have stopped taking it all together as it will cause you to retain a little water....something that is counter to my summer cutting goals.


----------



## firetodd5 (Jun 18, 2005)

It is good stuff, I would personally go with a creatine ethyl ester. The Nutrex Vitargo CGL is just a monohydrate with some carbs for transport and all. If you have used monohydrate before and like it, then go for it. But many people dont "respond" to mono. I took mono for a long time and didnt get the gains I wanted, but was too stubborn to stop. I have been taking CEE for the past 3 months and I love it. Less water weight, no bloating, no sugars or carbs needed for transport. Its good stuff.


----------

